# No display on 1440p monitor from PS3



## RCoon (Nov 23, 2013)

So I bought a PS3 today, and a HDMI to DVI cable. Plugged in the PS3 to my 1440p monitor and turned the PS3 on. No display at all. Monitor just goes into standby mode and PS3 sits there whirring away.
I'm not down with the console crowd so I have no idea what I'm doing.
Is PS3 faulty or is there some dubious setting?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I believe your monitor is a By-Pass model, most cheap 1440p monitors are.  This means they require the source to do the scaling to match the 1440p resolution, the monitor will only accept a 1440p signal to work.  On a PC this isn't an issue because your graphics card usually will handle what is necessary(though I've heard some Macs won't).

The PS3 will at most output a 1080p signal, which the monitor can't accept.


----------



## bretts31344 (Nov 23, 2013)

You might be able to get it to display if you set the PS3 output to 720p since 1440p is exactly four times that resolution. If it is a Qnix or X-Star, I don' think they work with anything other that it's native resolution of 1440p.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 23, 2013)

Just went out and bought a Samsung 1080p IPS monitor and ran the toslink audio from the PS3 into my 5.1 surround system. Problem solved.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 25, 2013)

Glad you got it sorted. Make sure you buy The Last of Us.


----------



## Aithos (Dec 10, 2013)

As someone said, your Korean panel is a bypass model and isn't able to do console gaming.  Glad you got it figured out..why don't you have the ps3 hooked up to a TV though?


----------



## Zakin (Dec 18, 2013)

Just chiming in and saying that Bretts is correct, those panels cannot display at 1080p. But I've had them output at 720p fine and that's also fine since 98% of last gen console games are that resolution regardless. But you made a good buy anyhow.


----------



## Aithos (Dec 18, 2013)

Zakin said:


> Just chiming in and saying that Bretts is correct, those panels cannot display at 1080p. But I've had them output at 720p fine and that's also fine since 98% of last gen console games are that resolution regardless. But you made a good buy anyhow.


 
That's not correct either.  Those monitors do not support any kind of input from a gaming console, I forget the acronym for it...but gaming consoles just plain will not work with the bypass monitors.  The OP already solved his problem by getting a different monitor, please let the thread die.  Thanks.


----------

